# Black and White auratus ID



## TROY401 (Sep 26, 2008)

Kuna Yala OR Campana?????


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

how old if its close to a sub adult i would go kuna if its a juvi it could still be a campana. they start almost black and lighten up.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

You don't happen to be Regal Reptiles do you? Looks like the same frog you just posted in the classifieds. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/32416-frogs-sale.html

...from the classified's


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

yes thats him
Brian


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

You don't expect them to actually *know* what it is they're selling, do you?!? 

s


melissa68 said:


> You don't happen to be Regal Reptiles do you? Looks like the same frog you just posted in the classifieds.
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/32416-frogs-sale.html
> 
> ...from the classified's


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

* Multiple inappropriate posts removed. Users pm'd.

S


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

Hahahahaa...Thats too funny !!!!


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

I missed all the action!


----------

